# xtrail sunroof motors easily interchangeable??



## canadianXTrailer (Jul 30, 2014)

I had an issue this winter with my sunroof (2005 xtrail LE) being open for some reason in the morning and not closing. I manually closed it using the Allen key on the gear in the roof. Now that I'm replacing the fried motor, does any part work, I'd rather order from Europe being cheaper than Canadian dealerships.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Assuming you order a motor that fits a t30 model x trail *2001 to 07 should be no problem. There are a few available on ebay right now including one from a 2005. Good luck with it.


----------

